# ELGINS RULE!...not that it matters, but how many Elgins do you have?



## bricycle (Jan 27, 2012)

ELGINS RULE!...not that it matters, but how many Elgins do you have?
Currently:
1897-8 Acme King (Sears)
1895-8 Napoleon (Sears)
1902-7 Napoleon (Sears)
1909? 26" youth 
1923 Camelback
1920's? Motobike
1932? Motobike
1935 Motobike
1936 Motobike
1936 V-badged Motobike
1941 mens


----------



## MartyW (Jan 27, 2012)

Bluebird
Robin
Oriole
Bubble tank
Long tank
3- Twins


----------



## Barkeep (Jan 27, 2012)

one. 1932 26" survivor


----------



## Boris (Jan 27, 2012)

*No they don't!*

I'm sick of all this peace and tranquility without Harvie. We need to FIGHT people!!!!! So, I say unto you, COLSON'S are indeed the true rulers.


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Jan 27, 2012)

Oddly....I don't miss miserable ol' Harvie AT ALL.....lol


----------



## chitown (Jan 27, 2012)

Dave Marko said:


> So, I say unto you, COLSON'S are indeed the true rulers.




Dems fightin words!

Dave, the only things Colson's rule are the land of wimpybikedom.

Bri, now that you have us all picturing that monster Elgin list, how bout some pics to help bolster your case.

But on a semi serious note, I'm thinking of adding one of those Elgin Motobikes in the stable. But as of now I have none. Should I offer some kind of finders fee for a cool Elgin to buy???


----------



## Boris (Jan 27, 2012)

chitown said:


> Dems fightin words!
> 
> Dave, the only things Colson's rule are the land of wimpybikedom.




ALMOST OWCH! That might have hurt, if it was an ACTUAL WORD. I'll go snipe somewhere else now and let Brian have his thread back. Wimpybikedom, indeed.
And don't go running to your little photoshop and make up some cute little kiddie carnival ride called "Wimpybikedom" or "Wimpybikeland" with cute little Colsons going around and around in a cute little circles!


----------



## Boris (Jan 27, 2012)

VintageSchwinn.com said:


> Oddly....I don't miss miserable ol' Harvie AT ALL.....lol




No Aaron, after being on the receiving end of Harvie, I don't suppose you would.


----------



## OldRider (Jan 27, 2012)

Moderator! Moderator! Dave is instigating again!!!


----------



## Boris (Jan 27, 2012)

oldrider said:


> moderator! Moderator! Dave is instigating again!!!





Grrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!


----------



## elginkid (Jan 27, 2012)

Already posted these "in the form of a question" in the balloon tire forum, but I have two (even though my namesake might imply otherwise).  The ladies Elgin was my signature bike for several years.  

(Feel free to keep fashion comments to yourself, I was twenty!)








(and the newest steed (thanks to Bikesnbuses)


----------



## catfish (Jan 27, 2012)

1 Robin

3 Falcons 

5 Blackhawks

I have a problem.....


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 27, 2012)

Early 30's "Bluebird" 28 inch toolbox tank motorbike
1935 "Cardinal" 28 inch toolbox tank motorbike
1935 Blackhawk (restoration process, parts complete)
1936 Bluebird, alternate red/ivory color
1937 Motoballoon, painted radius fenders
1940 2-tone with gothic guard
1941 4-Star Twinbar
1942 Murray, OH build "Victory" model 2-tone
The next Robin to surface on CL, ebay, networking, or swap meet...


----------



## dfa242 (Jan 28, 2012)

Just one -
1924 Survivor


----------



## johnnybentwrench (Jan 28, 2012)

These Elgins are sweet. I can not wait to find the right one for me. The envelope with the cash is getting dusty


----------



## bricycle (Jan 28, 2012)

dfa242 said:


> Just one -
> 1924 Survivor
> 
> View attachment 39608




Ohhh my goodness gracious!..........Lust, desire, dream, want, covet, need, did I say Lust?.....what a perfect specimine(sp)! Think I would trade most of mine for this baby! DFA, pleeeeease, if you ever part with this luscious morsle of metel, wood & rubber, please give me first dibs......drool, bri.


----------



## dfa242 (Jan 28, 2012)

_(Feel free to keep fashion comments to yourself, I was twenty!)_

I hope you do realize how difficult that is...


----------



## dfa242 (Jan 28, 2012)

bricycle said:


> Ohhh my goodness gracious!..........Lust, desire, dream, want, covet, need, did I say Lust?.....what a perfect specimine(sp)! Think I would trade most of mine for this baby! DFA, pleeeeease, if you ever part with this luscious morsle of metel, wood & rubber, please give me first dibs......drool, bri.




Hey Bri,

You really should learn not to hold back and just express your true feelings.   Your lust is duly noted - I'll put you at the top of the list should I ever get tired of it.

Dean


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 28, 2012)

```

```
1 1935 blue bird
1 1920 1 owner motobike
Sold many of them in the past. I can't stick to one brand.


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Jan 28, 2012)

Used to have about ten, I really liked the westfield made Twin Bar but I just felt a little too big to be  comfortable riding one (they seem so fragile ) The Ex sold off all of the bikes...however I still have our three year old son Elgin and he is worth more than ten mint condition Bluebirds. Just to be fair, his big bro Shane II is just as invaluable


----------



## bricycle (Jan 28, 2012)

Strings-n-Spokes said:


> Used to have about ten, I really liked the westfield made Twin Bar but I just felt a little too big to be  comfortable riding one (they seem so fragile ) The Ex sold off all of the bikes...however I still have our three year old son Elgin and he is worth more than ten mint condition Bluebirds. Just to be fair, his big bro Shane II is just as invaluable




Good thing you added a plug for Shane, or when he'd read this 10 years from now, he'd trade you for a 1968 Typhoon! How ya been pal, ?


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jan 28, 2012)

My number of bikes has been shrinking but I still have a couple of Elgins.
-1941 ladies Four Star Deluxe
-1935 Falcon
-mid 20's motobike project
Oh and I agree Elgin's do rule!!!


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## STUPIDILLO (Jan 29, 2012)

*Elgins rule!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Wow this on sure went off on a tangent!!!!!! Back to the start here............................................................... Well I currently have 3 elgins, all from about 38-42. One with a tank, two without. Love em!!! Now, to go off in a different direction....................... How many licks DOES it take to get to the Tootsie Roll center of a Tootsie Pop?????


----------



## rlhender (Jan 29, 2012)

Is there a tank for this bike?  I would like to buy one if there is one out there...Someone please post a picture for me

Thanks


----------



## Boris (Jan 29, 2012)

*Moved question to new thread*

Didn't want to hijack Brian's thread.


----------



## yeshoney (Jan 29, 2012)

*A few of mine*

Here are a couple of mine :o


----------



## IJamEcono (Jan 29, 2012)

Just one, so far.


----------



## bricycle (Jan 29, 2012)

yeshoney said:


> Here are a couple of mine :o




Keep up the good work!!!


----------



## bricycle (Jan 29, 2012)

Adamtinkerer said:


>




Some nice stuff there!!!!


----------



## bricycle (Jan 29, 2012)

Dave Marko said:


> I'm asking in all seriousness.




They rule, because I SAY SO!!!!  No, really, they rule, because they are very diversified in style, been around forever, and the name signifies pinnicle, top, acme, peak...you know, best of the litter.
Any other questions I clarify for you Boris? Sincerely, Natasha.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Jan 29, 2012)

*Elgin*

Elgin does have some cool bikes too bad i could not find my Elgin Falcon i always wanted...



i do own some elgin twin lights *  *


----------



## JRE123 (Jan 29, 2012)

*My first elgin*

I bought this last year(have not taken possesion of it yet).  This seems like a good place to get some questions answered!  1. aprox what year?  2. How complete?  3. It looks like it has been painted, what should I do about that?  4. Paid $400 was that too much(not a big deal as I like the bike).


----------



## Rust_Trader (Jan 29, 2012)

JRE123 said:


> I bought this last year(have not taken possesion of it yet).  This seems like a good place to get some questions answered!  1. aprox what year?  2. How complete?  3. It looks like it has been painted, what should I do about that?  4. Paid $400 was that too much(not a big deal as I like the bike).
> View attachment 39818View attachment 39819




Cool bike funny I was just looking at it in your album. I think $400 is good price that's a nice tank


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 29, 2012)

JRE123 said:


> I bought this last year(have not taken possesion of it yet).  This seems like a good place to get some questions answered!  1. aprox what year?  2. How complete?  3. It looks like it has been painted, what should I do about that?  4. Paid $400 was that too much(not a big deal as I like the bike).
> View attachment 39818View attachment 39819




400 isn't bad, but you ain't ruling with that bicycle as it is a HP Snyder build 1934 mas y menos.
Chris


----------



## bricycle (Jan 29, 2012)

JRE123 said:


> I bought this last year(have not taken possesion of it yet).  This seems like a good place to get some questions answered!  1. aprox what year?  2. How complete?  3. It looks like it has been painted, what should I do about that?  4. Paid $400 was that too much(not a big deal as I like the bike).
> View attachment 39818View attachment 39819




Just the seat, tank and tires are worth $400.... great find! Mid '30's.


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Jan 29, 2012)

bricycle said:


> Good thing you added a plug for Shane, or when he'd read this 10 years from now, he'd trade you for a 1968 Typhoon! How ya been pal, ?




I'm doin' good, thanks. Got a house and moved me and the boys back to my hometown. Fixin to fill up this big basement with pre war bicycles. LOL right now I would be pretty proud to own even a 1968Typhoon.


----------

